
IBM developerWorks : Community - Anon84
https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/?ca=dth-mydw
======
slater
This is top of the new page, why?

------
Anon84
My Developer Works is a new social networks for developers.

    
    
         Welcome to a new way to connect and interact with your fellow
         developers. With My developerWorks, create your own 
         personalized profile and custom home page (My Home) to get 
         instant access to the people, feeds, tags, bookmarks, blogs, 
         groups, forums, etc. that you care about.

------
bengl
I'm pretty sure developerWorks has been around for a while.

